# Lighting for 15 gal high..??



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm in the process of shopping for lighting for a 15 gal high..
So far my "store bought" choices seem pretty limited & I'm wondering what you guys think of this..
Just looking at Coralife fixtures, I can go with a 28 watt, which seems too low to me, or the 96 watt, which seems so high, even though the tank is pretty deep, is that too much? Will I have an algae nightmare? As far as co2 goes, it'll probably be a DIY setup. 
The overall height of the tank is almost 18.75", (not figuring in substrate) & I will be getting the mounting legs to go with that, also.
With the 96 watt fixtures, I can go w/the straight 6700k quad setup, or the 50/50 setup. I have the 6700k lighting on my 20 gal & like the way it looks, I don't like the idea of the blue lighting, because I prefer a warm looking light. Not to mention the 6700k is 20$ cheaper!
Does anyone have any thoughts on this? Thanks!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I personally would go with a 1x55/65 watt PC fixture.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Just finished reading one of Diana Walstad's book. Which one I don't know - but I borrowed it from the local Library. 
Check this out - put the tank nearby or next to a window that gets natural sunlight. Which is so much stronger than manmade light. 
The light does not have to go all the way down through the water because it comes right through the glass nearby the plants on the bottom of the tank. 
Hmm........ Also Cool White Bulbs seems to do better than just the Vita lite Plant bulbs - so if you only do one - do cool white. Or so the book says.

Also - if you fertilize properly or enough - the plants will absorb everything in the water and the algae will not be able to compete. Also plants release alleo-chemicals to get rid of competing algae/plants. Sunlight / too much light / too much fertilizers DO NOT CAUSE 
ALGAE.

6700 K anyday personally.


----------



## SkinniMini (Mar 26, 2006)

Jimbo, I'm pretty limited on where I can put it...we have a fairly small apartment, & a limited placement of electrical outlets, so I'm kind of stuck with location. And unfortunately, the furniture pretty much has to stay where it's at. 
Dennis, I'm not sure what you mean...sorry, I'm still kind of a rookie at this!


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/catalog/product.xml?product_id=29549;category_id=1875;pcid1=1843;pcid2=


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

That won't fit. Get a 1x36 fixture from ww.catalinaaquarium.com


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Oh, 15 high...sorry about that. Yeah, 36watts would be perfect for a 15 high. I build my own hoods and wire my own light so I can't be of much help with brand selection.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Actually, we are both right, Dennis. It will fit, but a 2" overhang on either side isn't any big deal. The classic "aqualight" style design has a rail that allows it to be fitted over a tank slightly larger or considerably smaller than the light fixture.


----------



## lljdma06 (Sep 11, 2005)

On my 15g high, I have two Coralife 28W double bulb T5 fixtures, sitting on top of the glass cover, fitted with 6500 or 6700k bulbs, never can remember which. Gives me quite a bit of light, to grow almost anything. It also overhangs about1.5-2 inches from the sides, but that doesn't really bother me. Too much heat's not an issue at all, I simply don't run the heater during Summer and probably won't run them at all once I'm in Miami, FL and the indoor temp is around 74-75 in the house. Just my two cents, hope this helps you. 

Have a great day,

llj


----------

